# Service Due Reset?



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok can't figure this out. the manual states to pull the trip mileage knob until service due displays once it displays pull and hold it again until the oil change comes up and reads -- mi -- which I can get to but it is only reseting my oil change due service not my "service due" warning. 

How do I reset the service due, I can only get it to reset my oil change due warning and not my service due warning? :screwy:

The manual is so specific  states to look at page 12 fig. 2 at # 10 but the numbers only go to 8 in the figure LOL f'kn retarded. I know what knob it is just can't figure out how to reset the service due instead of the oil due warning. I pull it until it resets the oil which does me no good.

'09 A3


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

ruetzal said:


> Ok can't figure this out. the manual states to pull the trip mileage knob until service due displays once it displays pull and hold it again until the oil change comes up and reads -- mi -- which I can get to but it is only reseting my oil change due service not my "service due" warning.
> 
> How do I reset the service due, I can only get it to reset my oil change due warning and not my service due warning? :screwy:
> 
> ...


I think that you have to use a VAG-COM to reset the service.


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

yeh I was thinking about that too. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

No VAG-COM required, IIRC.
But I can't recall the procedure, either- but I think it is pretty close to what you are doing 

Check this thread: http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-a3-12/reset-service-reminder-103823/


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

yeh so I tried to hit the reset button when the xx days xx miles comes up on the oil change (reset button on wiper stalk) but no luck the manual states to pull the reset button within 5 seconds of that xx coming up? on the wiper stalk you can only push wtf. Anyone else?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The reset button is one of the buttons coming out of the instrument panel.


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

trucaliber said:


> How many threads do you need?
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ing-own-oil-(2010-Audi-A3-TDi...service-light)
> 
> ...


just read this and I think the service due can only be reset with vag com obviously the oil change can be reset thru the knob


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

ruetzal said:


> just read this and I think the service due can only be reset with vag com obviously the oil change can be reset thru the knob


True!


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

09 requires a vag-com for service reset


----------

